# Friesian Cross- showable?



## Jssmeyers (Mar 13, 2021)

Hi! 
I’ve been seeing a lot of Friesian cross horses lately. My understanding is that you can register them with the Friesian Heritage Horse Association. What shows would be available to these horses? I’m not familiar with showing at all- so maybe this is a dumb question. Just trying to learn a bit.Thanks!


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

You can show them in dressage, local open shows, driving, eventing. 

There's also IFSHA (International Friesian Show Horse Association)--this is specifically for pure and part bred Friesians.


----------



## Jssmeyers (Mar 13, 2021)

Palfrey said:


> You can show them in dressage, local open shows, driving, eventing.
> 
> There's also IFSHA (International Friesian Show Horse Association)--this is specifically for pure and part bred Friesians.


Thanks!!


----------

